# Lump under stitches site after cat spay?



## Anda.Panda1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey guys, 
My 5 month old kitten got spayed on Saturday the 30th of Sept., and yesterday I realized that she had a lump that was lifted about half an inch off her belly only after her stitches. Well, I took her in to get looked at and the vet said everything looked fine, was just a little inflamed. Today though, that half an inch went too about an inch off her belly. I took her in again, and they said everything looked okay. As a worried kitten mommy, I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if it ever went away? I’m just worried it is a hernia but they said it didn’t look like it. Any opinions..? 
Thanks!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Our Maggie had the same; one vet said it was an infection (but did not suggest AB's), another said it was a hernia and the third said it was an allergic reaction to the stitches which would go down once the stitches were removed. But I get the impression your girl's lump appeared after the stitches were removed?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The stiches that are removed are the ones in the skin. As far as I know there are also stitches you can't see in the deeper layers that gradually dissolve.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

One of my girls had a midline spay where the inner stitches gave way and caused a bulge. She had to have another procedure so if you only saw a nurse last time, it might be a good idea to ask a vet to look at your girl.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2017)

Saffi had the same thing, it’s healed beautifully (After quite a few weeks)

ETA: vet wanted to keep an eye on it and mentioned it could be a hernia. Luckily it wasn’t


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Anda.Panda1 said:


> Hey guys,
> My 5 month old kitten got spayed on Saturday the 30th of Sept., and yesterday I realized that she had a lump that was lifted about half an inch off her belly only after her stitches. Well, I took her in to get looked at and the vet said everything looked fine, was just a little inflamed. Today though, that half an inch went too about an inch off her belly. I took her in again, and they said everything looked okay. As a worried kitten mommy, I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if it ever went away? I'm just worried it is a hernia but they said it didn't look like it. Any opinions..?
> Thanks!


You can sometimes get something called a seroma form after surgery, its not infection but a collection of serous fluid which is sterile. If it is this then quite often they will just be absorbed and go down themselves. Sometimes if they don't then they do have to be drained.

You need to keep a check that there is no increased redness, discharge, and the area doesn't start to feel hotter then the surrounding area as those can be typical signs of infection.


----------



## Anda.Panda1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks guys! I had taken her into the vet and they said everything looked normal but that she needed to not be so contained. I had her in a large kennel but she would go crazy in it. So I let her out and into my room and she seems to be feeling perfectly fine! The lump is the same size, just waiting to see if it will go down. Nothing seems infected, it isn’t warm at all, and doesn’t seem to be upset if I touch it. So hopefully it will take care of itself..


----------

